# Betta Fish Tank Setup Contest.



## fishy314

I'm starting a tank setup contest! One entry per user. I have been given permission from a mod to do this. 

The 3 judges (Perry the platypus, rubinthebetta, and madmonahan) will rate each entry/10. The top 5 will advance to the finals, which will simply be a poll open to all users. Must have at least 10 entries to start. When you post, please post the size of the tank and its inhabitants. (Must have a betta to be valid.) Post entries here with a picture please!!!

Thank you,
fishy314


----------



## Sena Hansler

Tank size: 10 gallon
Inhabitants: Ares, male Dragonscale Halfmoon.


----------



## DiiQue

When is the deadline for submissions?


----------



## eatmice2010




----------



## Mandy Pandy

Soon to be a sorority.. Currently living there is a baby betta, an albino bristle nose pleco, and a golden mystery snail. Tank size is a 20 gallon long.


----------



## Hershey

My sorority.

10 gallons.


----------



## xShainax

My 29 gallon aquarium


----------



## eatmice2010

eatmice2010 said:


>



Sorry forgot to add its a 10g


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*Ace & his Dragon who guard the old enchanted Castle and Magic Ship from long ago*

This is my 10 Gallon tank where Ace, my male CT Betta, 2 Pepper Cory Catfish, and 2 Julii Cory Catfish live.


----------



## obxfiction

Azure in his new 10 gallon tank.


----------



## twolovers101

Shosta's 5.5 Npt... redid it today, not that great but oh well xD

Inhabitants: Shostakovich male HMPK, and 1 ghostie (I think, they're had to find in there)


----------



## fishy314

DiiQue said:


> When is the deadline for submissions?


Jan 25.


----------



## aemaki09

Oooh I hope I remember to enter!! I need to get my water cleared up a bit before I can get a good picture though


----------



## aemaki09

My 26 gallon sorority tank. 
7 female bettas. 4 dwarf cories, 2 albino cories, 3 peppered cories, a bunch of baby ramshorn snails, and a few ghost shrimp. (might be a little overstocked at the moment, some are going into a different tank once its fully cycled)


----------



## Saphira101

*Not a great tank, but might as well give it a shot....*











This is a 10 gallon tank housing my female CT Betta, Winter.


----------



## efg321

Mandy Pandy the plants are looking lush nice jog!


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

20 gallon with HM "Gilligan", and his ship wrecked boat, LOL and a Albino B Nose Pleco


----------



## Mandy Pandy

efg321 said:


> Mandy Pandy the plants are looking lush nice jog!


Thanks! They're still growing in and I've added a few more plants since that pic was taken. <3


----------



## Shadyr

This is my Christmas present! 36G bowfront. It's a sorority/community tank.

Daylights









Moonlights


----------



## royal

When is the deadline? I'll post my tank tmr. I am cleaning it today


----------



## Shadyr

royal said:


> When is the deadline? I'll post my tank tmr. I am cleaning it today


I saw somewhere in the thread that today is the final day to post an entry.


----------



## tilli94

Shady we got the exact same present for Christmas . Mines not quite that pretty lol


----------



## Shadyr

tilli94 said:


> Shady we got the exact same present for Christmas . Mines not quite that pretty lol


Decorating by committee  The kids picked the castle (I love it!) and I picked the 3D rustic cage things. We all picked plants that we liked.

Post yours!


----------



## royal

How do i link a pic?


----------



## Shadyr

royal said:


> How do i link a pic?


Click on Post Reply (NOT Quick Reply), scroll way down to the bottom of the page, you'll see a section called "Manage Attachments" Click that. A new window will pop up that lets you browse, select, and then upload a file from your computer. Once the image is uploaded, close the Manage window and go back to the post. You'll see the paperclip icon in the post editing controls...click it and you should see your file listed there. You can load multiple pictures up in the Manage Attachments window if you want, and you'll see them all under the paper clip icon when you are ready to insert them.


----------



## royal

*My tank!*

Didnt have time to clean, and it needs cleaned. Home to royal my first (and currently only:-(betta) 15 litres


----------



## tilli94

Have to find some cheap plants close by and find some more fish lol. Working on a budget sucks. But actually my tank is empty right now completely empty, actually so pics will be a long time coming. But here's to hope!!!


----------



## royal

When do we get the results


----------



## royal

Anyone?!!


----------



## DiiQue

It can take anywhere from a few hours to a few days. Just be patient and they will come.


----------



## royal

Okay thanks


----------



## Perry the platypus

Nice!


----------



## madmonahan

Royal, your entry was a little late.


----------



## Perry the platypus

We'll count that. ;-)


----------



## madmonahan

Okay, I just sent in The last results!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Perry the platypus

LOL Good luck!


----------



## royal

Thanks,but how was it late? In my time zone I posted at like 5:00 last night.


----------



## madmonahan

It ended the 25th, I thought you couldnt enter after 12:00AM of the 25th.


----------



## royal

Oh I thought 12:00 pm. Sorry


----------



## madmonahan

We still counted it. ;-)


----------



## royal

Oh,Yay! Thanks!


----------



## Perry the platypus

You're welcome. Everyone's looks really good and the right conditions. Goodluck!! :welldone:


----------



## royal

Thanks!


----------



## fishy314

Results for non finalists:

T6 Hershey 25 pts
T6 obxfiction 25 pts
T6 5150wicd4fish 25 pts
T9 xShainax 24 pts
T9 twolovers101 24 pts
T11 Sena Hansler 22 pts
T11 Saphira101 22 pts
13 royal 20 pts

Congratulations to all!


----------



## xShainax

Wow, I am surprised I scored that high.


----------



## Hershey

Same here.


----------



## royal

Ditto


----------



## royal

My tank looks way better right nowthan it did in my pic that I submitted. Oh well, that's life I guess.


----------



## seanthemachine21

*Prussia in her 2.5 gallon tank*

Prussia my female betta in her new 2.5 g tank together with 4 neon tetras.


----------

